# Dendrobates auratus



## frogmachine (Mar 12, 2009)

hey there, im new here and im interested in purchasing some poison dart frogs, the species i am interested in is Dendrobates auratus i have read that they are suitable for a beginner, however iv had no experience at all with these and figured theres no better way to learn than the internet, so i have been searching for information the last couple of days now and not alot seems to be coming up, 
now i have a few questions for you chaps, firstly none of the websites i have come across make refference to cleaning their enclosure, u know like changing the wood chippings for your snake, common sense is to change their water and wipe whatever off the glass but is this all they require?
secondly, probarbly one of the most appealing things to me is the fact that you set up the tank with living plants and flowers, i would like to know that sort of plants to use and how big they grow? this question ties in with my next, what size tank? i have read that this particular species can live up to so many meters off the ground but what dimentions do i need and is a uv light required?
my final question, i live in the uk and have only seen these frogs in the zoo never for sale i would like to know where you purchased your first poison frogs and where i might be able to.
if any one has the info i need i would greately appreciate replies, and if any 1 can post me some links of websites or names of the book you couldnt do without again, greately apreciated.
thanks in advance for your help i will be checking back later on


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't give long reply as at work.

Check out http://www.dartfrog.co.uk for plants and frogs for sale.

Check out Dendroboard.com for all things dart! They have care sheets for each species and some amazing vivs to look at.

I'll have my set up pics soon as I'm just starting my tank. Also try and check out a thread on here buy chondro13, how to set up a dart tank or something like that.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

or dendroworld


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

I gave answers to all your questions and more on this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/267176-much-info-darts-poss-please.html

best of luck!

xxx


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

As above, check out www.dendroworld .co.uk. Ghastly152 has a sexed proven pair of reticulated auratus for sale at a bargain price right now. If you have a good read through dendroworld and dendroboard you will learn everything you need to know.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have kept auratus for a few years now... easy!!!! you'll love em, bit shy at first but they come out of their shells (metaphorically) given time. :welcome:


----------



## frogmachine (Mar 12, 2009)

hey, thanks for your responses, everythings becoming a bit clearer now and i cant wait to get some. i do have one more query on where i might find some more info on looking after their tadpoles, is it best to leave it to the parent frogs or remove them as eggs and do it yourself, i might add that i initially intend to buy a pair, or trio.
what would you suggest to do if they should lay, id like to be prepared for every occasion.
i have kept many pets and therfore i believe that i will be able to set up the tank an maintain temperature and humidity well, however i have read that dart frog vivs like fishtanks need time to mature before the introduction of the inhabitants, for the plant roots to take hold, i want to find more information on maintaning a clean and safe enclosure for my frogs, i.e. do you ever have to change the substrate as this would make the matureing proccess of the viv rather pointless or would u have 2 tanks on the go only 1 with frogs in and 1 without, this is probarbly my main concern right now.
thankyou again for the replys.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

They're great little things...


----------

